# First cycle Danabol DS



## illracer (Dec 12, 2006)

Im trying to plan my first cycle of danabol ds by body research 10mg i have a pretty good diet and workout routine wanted to know what you guys thought on duration and quanity i have 130 tabs


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

6 weeks 30mg per day in divided doses. I hope you have Nolvadex available for Gyno prevention and a reasonable PCT.

SD


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What are your stats, how long have you been training, and what are your goals from the cycle?


----------



## illracer (Dec 12, 2006)

i have clomid to use after the cycle how much of clomid should be used and is there anything else i need as far as this cycle


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

you will need an anti-estrogen (nolvadex or clomid) to keep at hand during your cycle in the case of gyno (gynocomastia) symptoms such as but not restricted to: puffy nipples, itchy/sore/red nipples, lumps around the chest area etc.

Also a liver support as both dianabol and the anti-estrogens are liver-toxic so go with 'Liv.52' and you'll need to take them 3 tablets 3times a day (9tablets daily) all throughout your cycle, all throughout your pct and if you can pocket it, then 1-2 weeks past your pct 

Have you done any research on steroids and how your expecting your body to react to these?

Have you got a nice clean diet for a lean bulk rather than a dangerous dirty bulk?

Stats?

Goodluck


----------



## illracer (Dec 12, 2006)

i need to know when i should use clomid and how much of it is it after cycle or during the cycle. thanks for advise guys

also is 6 weeks on danabol 30mg a day good or shouls i make my cycle longer


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

wouldnt run the cycle any longer than 6 weeks - as for the clomid...well, i leave that one for hacks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I would suggest you get some Nova as well because it is stonger than Clomid and better at controlling gyno should it start to develop. If you dont have any probs you can use the Nova during PCT anyway.

This PCT would be OK

days 1-14 100mg Clomid and 40mg Nova

days 15-28 50mg clomid and 20mg Nova

You can do a longer PCT but that should be fine for 6 weeks of dbol


----------



## seth_malik (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry to stick this question in, but you guys seem to know what you are talking about:

"All you helpful guys out there, I need your voices now please...

Background: I'm an athletic guy, have been going to gym in short bursts over the past 12 years. I have trouble packing on weight, I eat anything, but nothing packs on. I've tried all protein powders and rapid weight gainers. They barely get me there. I can't seem to bulk up. As a very desperate last resort, and I have given this 10 years to think over.. I am turning to steroids to give me a quick boost physically and mentally. I have read a lot on the internet and I am fully aware of the pros and cons. I am just not at my genetic peak, and I feel steroids will get me there, and then I can continue the work from there on.

I know I will lose most of what I gain, but I don't intend on going "cold turkey." I'm backing it up with Nolvadex.

My Stats:

Height: 5ft 8" / 172cms

Weight: 60-65kg / 143lbs (Have reached 72kg in the past)

Age: 29

My Intended plan: (With a good diet and dedicated exercise plan throughout)

1st Steroid Cycle:

Danabol DS (10mg tablets): 8 week cycle; 20mg per day.

+ Nolvadex D (20mg tablets) Starting on week 6 @ 20mg per day - for 4 weeks.

Total 10 weeks.

(Gap of 2-3 months) Allowing my normal hormone levels to kick in.

2nd Steroid Cycle:

Danabol DS (10mg tablets): 4 week cycle; 20mg per day.

+ Nolvadex D (20mg tablets) Starting on week 3 @ 20mg per day - for 3 weeks.

Total 6 weeks

I'm intending on repeating "2nd Steroid cycle" two more times after this leaving gaps of 3 months in between each.

Now this is my game plan. I am a complete novice, and you guys are the experts. Any help in this department will help.

At the end of the day I'd like to put on 20-25kg (50lbs), and I'm not in a huge rush. I repeat, I want to do this sensibly. I know there is risk involved which I am willing to take, to achieve the desired results.

Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks. Seth"


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to ukm m8 you will get more advise if you start a new thread, this one years old


----------



## cal187 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi im an 18yr old and iv just bought 250 of the blue dianabol ds 10mg tablets and iv been advised to take 5 a day is there anybody that knows if im to young for this and if not does anybody have a good diet that i could follow as im new and looking for advice. thank you


----------



## Bluto (Feb 10, 2008)

cal187 said:


> Hi im an 18yr old and iv just bought 250 of the blue dianabol ds 10mg tablets and iv been advised to take 5 a day is there anybody that knows if im to young for this and if not does anybody have a good diet that i could follow as im new and looking for advice. thank you


Far, far too young


----------



## cal187 (Aug 8, 2009)

Will anything really bad happen to me if I take then becouse i intend to or will

it be life threatning?


----------



## Bluto (Feb 10, 2008)

DO some research in this formum mate

Start with the stickies

Wouldnt be life threatening, but at 18yo it could definately be libido threatening.

Read up PLEASE


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

Cal187... i agree with bluto mate, your 18 so please dont go rushing in thinkin steroids are a quick fix to make you massive im 18 myself aswell and i no that at this age im far to young for roids... get eating like chuck it down you and train hard and see what happens. i would get a proper diet sorted and some hard years of serious training down you before you consider Steroids


----------



## seth_malik (Jul 19, 2009)

cal187 said:


> Hi im an 18yr old and iv just bought 250 of the blue dianabol ds 10mg tablets and iv been advised to take 5 a day is there anybody that knows if im to young for this and if not does anybody have a good diet that i could follow as im new and looking for advice. thank you


Dude, please please please reconsider. We have all been there at the time when we were 18, and because we haven't reached our physical peak at that time, we start worrying and turning to rash decisions.

Wait a few years, and in the mean time eat right and train hard. Once you've peaked and you find your growth has completely slowed down; then think about roids


----------



## Davejg23 (May 27, 2009)

just to add to these comments, if you decide to ignore all these experienced guys advise, I think 5 a day is probably to much, I've done 3 cycles on danabol ds alone @ 30mg(3tabs) spaced out evenly daily and seen good results each time. hope this helps but as the other guys have said you shoudnt even be thinking about them at 18.


----------



## usman saeed (Aug 19, 2017)

I was suffering from rheumatoid fever.. Doctor said now i am good and healthy.. I am 20 years old and have 67 kg weight 5.10 inches in hieght and my blood pressure is also normal.. I used 30 mg danabol ds for only 4 days and i feel pain in my heart then i stoped taking danabol.. Sir kindly tell me its safe use ??

I also arrange milkthistle and clomid tablets too.. .


----------

